# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Мы открылись!!!!

## Sanych

*Добро пожаловать!!!*

*Сегодня, 22 мая 2009 День Рождения нашего форума!!!!
Приветствуем всех новых и старых  пользователей.
Надеемся, Вам, будет интересно у нас.
Не стесняйтесь создавать новые темы, не ждите пока это сделают другие.
Всего наилучшего!!!!*

*Администрация.*

----------


## Serj_2k

поздравляю!!!

хочу админа )) гг

----------


## Vanya

поздравляю 
ура товарисчи! ура!

----------


## Stych

Молодец Саныч!)) Так держать!!

----------


## MOHAPX

Теплый приём, горячий чай. Ну вобщем мне тут понравилось. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Akasey

Спасибо за форум и за доверие!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Тут была картинка с Дримхост. А сейчас нет.
Поэтому поздравляю заново с открытием форума и желаю не просто пользователей, а очень хороших пользователей и процветания этому форуму!

----------


## RixAlex

Отлично, поздравляю всех и в отдельности Саныча)))

----------


## BiZ111

Пасиба  Чтоб всё было без грязи

----------


## tih_on

Поздравляю

----------


## Sanych

22 мая 2010 была годовщина форума. 
Поздравляю всех пользователей с этим событием!!! Желаю побольше активности и успешного развития!!!

----------


## BiZ111

Спасибо
Присоединяюсь

----------

